# Adverts & Programmes that Get Up your Nose!!!



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Thats to put it politely!!!

'Its arrived the biggest thing in Technology'!!
You can do a Pregnancy Test 4 days Early...
The way The PEE stick is Displayed...you would think it was a Rocket just about to take OFF!!  

I sit there and don't know whether to laugh or say UMMM to the T.V....  
You are going happily about your day and then this flipping advert comes on the T.V

So thats the advert thats got up my nose this week...

Astridxxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

I reckon we should all club together and buy an igloo in the South Pole for time share purposes, for when you need a break from all that c**p!

Leoarna x


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

I was listening to some show or other on radio 2 yesterday about Gordon Brown going on about how people without kids cannot understand the plight of those kids who are neglected.... grrrrrr! Get a grip Gordon, just because I don't have kids does not make me impervious to the suffering of others, far from it matey! I felt so insulted and infuriated by his crass comments - and what else bugs me is that because we are not the 'majority' its like we cannot possibly have any empathy towards others!

Yes, I know having kids is a complete life changing experience - but so is not being able to have kids as well... and now it seems that politicians are using the fact they are parents as a tool in their ridiculous battles for power... what a complete load of b*****ks!

Don't even get me started on all the years I have been slogging my guts out working all the hours under the sun whilst other women I know have had kid after kid so they can rely on benefits and don't have to go out to work... I seen one of them the other day who informed me her DH had decided to have his vasectomy reversed so they could try for kid no. 6 - she has her first ever job lined up to begin in a few weeks and is planning on getting preggers asap so she doesn't have to go out to work - argh!!!

Whew, I feel better for getting that off me chest! LOL!

Emcee x


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

My hubby turns the volume down on that Vauxhall add too, and the BT one about the 4th bedroom making a nice nursery.....

Aaarrgggghhhhh!!!!!!!!!!

Leoarna xxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

yep the vauxhall ad is v irritating and the calpol one too, 'if you've got kids you'll understand' 
blo*dy hate them ads with a passion.


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Ha Ha......i am already laughing at your responses...    
Great comment Pipkin about its a pretty big adventure trying to live child free....

I don't know the vauxhaul advert, but i am sure it will make me...  ...

love astridxx

p.s  Ceri - why don't they have an advert on Calpol for adults...for those adults who haven't got children and are in need of something for a big hangover...


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

I too find the "there's no greater adventure in life" advert damned irritating. The upside is if nobody can remember which car manufacturer it's advertising, it shouldn't last too long. I thought it was Nissan (or was it Toyota...)


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey ladies

the 3 i cant watch are

NSPPC - full stop one! breaks my heart

Icelands- Cos Mums go to icelands! .............................oh ok i wont shop there!!!

Plus a new (i think new) one about baby products and it says "when a baby is born so is a mother" 

not sure if its the vauxhall one but if not its the one where the little girl builds a snowman and its says something like "cos dads will do anything for there daughter/children" 

the Peestick one really bugs me!

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

thanks for a good place to rant!

xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

flipper said:


> I too find the "there's no greater adventure in life" advert damned irritating. The upside is if nobody can remember which car manufacturer it's advertising, it shouldn't last too long. I thought it was Nissan (or was it Toyota...)


just came on and its a nissan advert for there new "note" car

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi MJ and Flipper

I cannot stop laughing at your replies........   

I love the reply on 'shopping in Iceland for mothers....ok so i won't shop there'

Still laughing.!!

astridx


----------



## lucysmith (Oct 12, 2004)

How about the one flogging cheap cushions and other household junk with the smug pregnant woman wandering around the living room, and then it pans in on the smug father to be, and then a bit that says "dad not included". Must remember not to watch ITV2 - full of ads for loans, the pee stick and other ads aimed at families.


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

And sexy tho' he is, I don't need to see James Nesbitt trying to get a car seat into his corvette, not even one more time. 

Leoarna x


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Too many to mention for me!!!  At least we can get mad at them now tho.i remember a time when i couldnt watch them without falling apart. my dh still turns them over sometimes-ahhh! I still dont like to watch them when sdaughter in room-she is at the stage where she says "they r sooo cute" and i feel like punching her.


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

LMAO Irisheyes!   

I have the same problem with DH's DD too - and as an 'added bonus' even when we're out shopping she insists on shoving pretty little baby outfits under my nose and cooing about them - scream!   

Emcee x


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

Just having a sneaky peak at the posts from work and although I've not seen the advert I must say I've conjured up very odd images of Gordon Brown and a "pee stick"!  Then it has been a very long day.....


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hey Flipper
Thats not a pleasant thought!!!
Its a shame he cannot go for a trip on one of them!!!

astridx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

I'd go as far to say that even if Mr Brown was a pee stick I wouldn't wee on him for all the money in the world.... LOL


----------



## perkyone (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi eveyone,

I haven't been on for a while but i have just read this thread, and I thought I was the only one who switched over when these adverts came on, or made comments about them on the TV.

I don't know if it is just me or have they got extremely worse recently there seem to be more than ever that get to me or all of us!  They drive me  .

sending you all  

perkyone


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hello Perkyone
Nice to hear from you!! I hope you are ok?
The adverts drive me mad at times...i am sitting there in a good mood and then an advert pops up on the T.V and thats it i feel like throwing the remote at it...ha ha.. Or at my hubby, poor thing!!!

astridxx


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi Girls  

There is a new danger lurking in the Supermarkets which I must warn you about   .  Here I was innocently in the airfreshener section surrounded by shake n vac, spray room fresheners etc and I happen to glance over at the plug in airfresheners ..... Glade have only gone and brought out a 'baby after the bath' plug in which has the words 'memories' on it !  Anyone seen this already ....... 


Pipkin x


----------



## karen j (May 19, 2004)

Hi everybod

This post as made me laugh so much today.......plug in airfreshener smelling of baby after bath, OHHHH PLEASE.
I think we should have our own advert, come on ladies I know you all have very good sense of humours.......
How about a washing powder  that smells of vomit and wee, for all the mothers who have very young babies, now that would be a memory!!!!!!  

karen


----------



## perkyone (Dec 8, 2005)

Good evening,

I was just telling my brother in law about the adverts as he also gets annoyed and switches them off if we are watching TV at his house.  He feels for us too.  

He suggested a plug in of "the smell of baby puke" as that will send out memories!

perkyone


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

I have heard it all now!!!
Umm that plug in sounds lovely- Perkyone!!!

astridxxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

My luvly ladies, 

We cannot help the crap that falls from on high, but we can control (even if it takes a lot of effort) the attitude we adopt. Until this thread I didn't deal with these adverts very well at all. Now, when any of them comes on, my hubby reaches for the remote, and I just tell him not to worry, and smile. This thread has completely changed how I view them. 

A triumph in a time of adversity, I'd call that!

Leoarna x


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

A  'baby after the bath' plug in which has the words 'memories' on it? Give me a break!

How about a plug in airfreshener that evokes memories of teenagers? It could emit the fragrance of often-worn-rarely-washed gym kit and for added audio effect, it could ask for a tenner every time you switch it on and say "whatever" every 15 minutes.  The only thing I'm struggling with is what to call it.  How about "it seemed like such a good idea at the time".....any other ideas?!!


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Flipper, I can't tell you how much the above has cheered me up!!!!! Leoarna xxxx


----------



## karen j (May 19, 2004)




----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

You are so funny Flipper!!!!

astridx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Flipper, you are flippin mental.... but in a marvellous humourous kind of way!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

What a good thread this is girls!  So glad that other people are bugged by stupid, insensitive adverts too!  Thought I might be the only one that threw the remote control at the tv in a fit of rage!     Every one you have mentioned gets right up my nose, particularly the James Nesbitt one with the two seater car!  The look on her face when she announces to him she's pg!   

Was    at some of your comments!  Keep em coming girls, they really cheered me up!

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice to 'meet' you Tracy!

Glad that some of the comments put a grin on your chops! We're a mad bunch here!

Love,
Emcee x


----------

